# Dvořák: Legends Op. 59 - 1. Allegretto



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

What do you think of this piece of Dvorak?


----------



## haziz (Sep 15, 2017)

I voted excellent, but why are you dividing up the movements?


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

haziz said:


> I voted excellent, but why are you dividing up the movements?


So other sane people don't have to listen to all this vanilla trumpery that is much of classical music. If you actually have a good movement, feel free to post it so I can see if I should invest.


----------



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

haziz said:


> I voted excellent, but why are you dividing up the movements?


I will post the full suite in the future, but I wanted to start with this little trailer.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

I voted Good and I am waiting on the whole suite.


----------

